# One quest after another!



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I am looking for a IWB holster for my newly acquired P232. I was hoping to get a Galco Summer Comfort, but they don't offer one.

Someone suggested Kirkpatrick. I emailed them two days and have not gotten a reply, so, they are off my list of businesses to buy from.

I don't want to end up spending the bucks buying several, just to find the right one. I really like the Summer Comfort, so maybe there is a company out there makes one similar.

Seems like everyone has there own favorites and for as many positive you find about one, there are an equal number of negatives! :?

Help!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Have you tried the Ultra Deep Cover (UDC) from Galco. VERY comfortable.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

:smt179 How are you liking that belt, _plentyofpaws_? That's all I need to complete my carry rig for when my CHP arrives (49 days and counting :smt069). I wish I had the money to order it (about all I have to my name right now:buttkick, but I'm curious as to what you think so far. :smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> :smt179 How are you liking that belt, _plentyofpaws_? That's all I need to complete my carry rig for when my CHP arrives (49 days and counting :smt069). I wish I had the money to order it (about all I have to my name right now:buttkick, but I'm curious as to what you think so far. :smt1099
> 
> -Jeff-


I am really liking the belt, wish I had bought one long ago.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Have you tried the Ultra Deep Cover (UDC) from Galco. VERY comfortable.


I'm thinking that it may carry too deep for me. I haven't seen an actual picture with one being worn. To me it looks alot like the Stow'NGo, and I don't like it too much. Maybe if it had a reinforced opening it may be okay. But for me it is so hard to reholster.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Have you tried the Galco Scout?

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPT3.asp?ProductID=911&CatalogID=7


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Glad you like the belt. It sure makes a difference.

Where are you going to wear this? 

The UDC has a reinforced mouth and is designed to be worn up front. It does ride low in the waistband.

The Scout also has a reinforced mouth sits a bit higher and is designed to be worn on the hip (or up front). 

You know the drill, if you don’t like it you can return it for credit.

Let me know if you need some help.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Best IWB carry for me*



Old Padawan said:


> Glad you like the belt. It sure makes a difference.
> 
> Where are you going to wear this?
> 
> ...


I like to carry below the kidney. Mid way between right rear pocket and hip. Not sure I have looked at the Scout, going to look right now. Thanks.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Well guys thanks for all the suggestions. I won the bid on a Galco Royal Guard, so I should have my holster by Tuesday of next week.

Old Padawan: How difficult is it to re-dye a holster? The one I won is tan and was thinking about dying it Cordovan. Thoughts?

Thanks.


----------

